

US to Russia: We won’t seek death penalty for Snowden - znowi
http://rt.com/news/snowden-justice-letter-moscow-640/

======
asaarinen
It might actually make sense to Snowden to get some level of guarantees of
good treatment and fair trial from Holder, and then take a commercial flight
to US of his free will

What an arrival it would be!

If he got to decide the choice of jurisdiction (or Hawaii), civil trial with a
jury, fair treatment and legal advisory, he would even have a chance of
getting the jury to nullify - and worst case of 10 years (?) would not be
unbearable compared to a lifetime of exile

As a side note, I don't really know how Holder can state that US does not
torture with a straight face

